# Forum Withdrawal



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

Yesterday the forum went down.

And my life flashed before my eyes. My face began to melt, and my tongue went dry in my mouth. My eyes began darting all over the place, and i couldn't eat, sleep or take a piss until it was sorted out. I kept trying to find something else to occupy myself with (like the mountain of work that I need to do...) but no matter what I did my need for this forum outweighed any other desire i may have had.

In retrospect, I believe that these are classic signs of addiction. I'm scared of what may happen the next time the forum goes down. I might commit a hate crime against a duck or some other small animal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Likewise! I kept trying to check every 5 minutes. Nothing helped. 
It was the most depressing afternoon ever!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

I was F5'ing like a crazy 

Maybe this time? Maybe now?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

My F5 key is broken!


----------



## Silver (22/7/14)

Classic @Chef Guest !!
The way you described it is brilliant.
Any forum would be proud to have comments like that

I agree - I also felt a bit lost - but fortunately I was out and about at meetings etc, so wasn't able to check all the time. But when I popped out of my one meeting I did quickly check on my phone and saw it was still down. 

Last night was kind of weird not being able to have my evening vape and check the forum...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

I don't even know what F5 does. All I know is that it must never, EVER happen again.

Small cute fluffy things might die...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/14)

You guys are too funny!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

You know, (and this is perhaps an indication of how far my psychosis has progressed...) after I kiss the missus goodnight and she's fast asleep, I troll the forums looking for interesting and funny things to read and friends to talk to.

Then I contemplate the fact that I'm 30 years old, have no Facebook, Twitter or MySpace account and have never been a ***** for social networking or media until this forum.

BY THE GODS! 
WHAT HAVE I BECOME?!?!?!?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> You know, (and this is perhaps an indication of how far my psychosis has progressed...) after I kiss the missus goodnight and she's fast asleep, I troll the forums looking for interesting and funny things to read and friends to talk to.
> 
> Then I contemplate the fact that I'm 30 years old, have no Facebook, Twitter or MySpace account and have never been a ***** for social networking or media until this forum.
> 
> ...


 
I do fully relate to that  and ask myself the same question, plus whats going to happen to me in future?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

you guys are going to end up on FB posting selfies with REO's in hand while bathing in champagne

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Never been very active on FB, even before this forum.


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> you guys are going to end up on FB posting selfies with REO's in hand while bathing in champagne


Never!

I will never give in to peer pressure or mindless rants on FB.

I'd rather limit myself to this forum and at least pretend that I have a semblance of a life... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

haha  i delete FB after high school but Yihie recommended i join the SX group  so once again i am a part of the demon beast that is facebook


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

Heretics! They would have you sell your soul.

Refuse. The Gods demand it.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adksuperman (22/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> You know, (and this is perhaps an indication of how far my psychosis has progressed...) after I kiss the missus goodnight and she's fast asleep, I troll the forums


 
After having met your missus, I can't believe you let her sleep....to troll the forums.....

Jus kidding...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

This thread made my evening....give that man a LOL medal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/7/14)

I found it especially hard. Only started posting again on monday after a 3 month hiatus, only to be greeted by " server not available" 
When it happens, have a vape, wait 30 seconds, and try again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Adksuperman said:


> After having met your missus, I can't believe you let her sleep....to troll the forums.....
> 
> Jus kidding...


Thank you sir! The Gods only know how I ended up with such a stunner? 

Ugly bugger like me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> This thread made my evening....give that man a LOL medal!



That would make my day mate!


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> This thread made my evening....give that man a LOL medal!


I second that.


----------

